
Company survival does not imply job survival - beeforks
https://whilewest.com/things-might-get-worse-2b5b88caa54#.wnl3butqn
======
runesoerensen
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976280)

